
UI/UX References for Developers - adib
https://cutecoder.org/career/11-books-resources-ios-developer-start-ui-ux/
======
codr7
I'll add all of Edward Tufte's books, which are excellent both in content and
presentation. The Humane Interface by Jef Raskin was also formative for me.

They complement each other well; Raskin being more
technologically/psychologically oriented and formal, while Tufte takes on
information design in general at a higher level.

And I second The Design of Everyday Things by Don Norman, it should be
required reading for anyone designing anything used by humans.

